# iframehöhe dynamisch?



## -Ener- (19. Oktober 2004)

Ist es möglich ein iframe "mitwachsen" zu lassen sobald die dazugehörige src=".. mehr Daten anzeigt?


----------



## Ultraflip (19. Oktober 2004)

meinst Du vielleicht mit height="100%" oder eher, dass sich die Tabelle oder was auch immer mit dem Frame zusammen erweitert? letzteres geht nicht ... dann wäre aber auch ein Iframe unnötig, wenn es mitwachsen sollte ... dann solltest Du einfach eine Tabelle nehmen ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Security (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi -Ener-,
bin mit zwar nicht sicher,aber geb mal in das Frameset keine Höhen- und Breitendaten ein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Oktober 2004)

Das geht....mit Javascript.
Ich bin grad zu faul zum Suchen  ....stöber' mal ein wenig im JS-Forum, entsprechende Beiträge sind dort zu finden.


----------

